# "All Is Lost" For Real



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

"All is Lost" For Real:
Sailboat strikes hard object, sinks; Coast Guard rescues man in life raft off Diamond Head

"HONOLULU - A man whose boat sank Tuesday night was rescued in a life raft by the Coast Guard seven miles south of Diamond Head.

The Honolulu Star-Advertiser (Coast Guard rescues man in life raft south of Diamond Head - Hawaii News - Honolulu Star-Advertiser) reports the 41-foot sailing vessel Esperanza struck something, took on water and rapidly sank in 300 feet of water.

A woman friend received a text message from the man at 9:05 p.m. and relayed his plea for help.

The Coast Guard's 45-foot response boat responded. The agency got a signal from the man's Emergency Position Indicating Radio Beacon at 9:26 p.m. and received the precise location at 9:50 p.m.

The man's age and hometown were not released. He told the Coast Guard he had enough to time to send a brief distress call by radio, text his friend and deploy his life raft."


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep, it happens.. and always has:

IIRC (it was a long time ago now), a few decades back a pleasure-cruiser motoring quietly across the Whitsunday Passage on a still dark night was hit by the periscope of a submarine on "exercises" on route to their base in Cairns. His boat went down in less than a minute, but the sub didn't know anything about it until they docked in Cairns and found bits of boat wrapped around the periscope.


----------

